# Received Ultra Sound report and its greek to me!



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi! How are y'all? I received a call from my doctor's nurse re: US results - I see the Doctor Tuesday. They emailed me the report. Can anyone tell me what this sounds like? Thank y'all so much! I hope y'all all have a great weekend!

Findings: 
Thyroid lobes are heterogeneous in echotexture.

The right thyroid lobe measures 4.4 x 1.1. x 1.7 cm.
The left thyroid lobe measures 5.0 x 1.2 x 1.5 cm
There is a 2.3 x 1.2 x 1.4 cm solid isoechoic dominant nodule in the lower pole of the left thyroid lobe. 
No discrete right thyroid nodule is noted.

IMPRESSION:
Dominant 2.3 cm left thyroid nodule. It is amenable to ultrasound guided biopsy if felt clinically indicated.

Thank yall again for all info y'all have provided me this past week. God bless


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, most nodules over 1cm should be biopsied...but a solid, dominant boule really needs to be biopsied. Solid and a singular nodule make it more suspicious for cancer.

I believe isoechoic means the u/s waves are "coming back" to the device t the same speed as the othe waves. A lot of pesky nodules are either hyper or hypo-echoic.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

oh wow...I am stunned...I appreciate your response. I didn't even know I had one until tech told me during US, Doctor ordered it because of hoarseness...I had been getting hoarse off/on...not bad...the doctor cannot feel it/nothing shows...sigh...tuesday seems like a long way off....


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

When it comes to thyroid issues there is a standard course of tests and scans to figure stuff out. Its possible to never feel the nodule, but scans and blood tests can reveal that something is there.

Certain words in regards to ultrasounds and RAI uptakes are not good. Solid being one of them. The odds are you will a FNA (fine needle aspiration). Basically its a biopsy. Some cells are pulled from the nodule to see what it is.

Goodluck


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Thank you...my labs have gotten better since Hashimotos was diagnosed in February. I just have been waiting to feel better...this just has knocked me for a loop....


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

How were you diagnosed with Hashi's in Feb? You really need an FNA, that will not only biopsy nodule, but can confirm Hashi's for sure.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

HI...I had regular thyroid testing in Oct when I had my annual check up they were in normal range...I just kept feeling worn out exhausted puffy face/eyes, etc. but since my husband was diagnosed about 18 months ago with Vascular/Dementia early onset Alzheimers (he is 55)...I thought it was from the stress of his illness/he was doing a lot of sundowning so I was not sleeping much, then the days were filled with being busy. I went in and told her I am worn out, have gained weight when I wasn't even eating, just awful fatigue - no sleep. She did testing and in Feb my TSH was 8.29, T4 free 1.2, T3 Uptake 32 and Thyroid Peroxidase AB 520. My last labs from last week are: TSH w/reflex toFT4 - 2.21 and T3 uptake30.

She is supposed to talk/give me referral on Tuesday for FNA - can I ask y'all who normally does that? This really is so new to me..I have had dose changed 6 times since Feb. - I NEVER EVER dreamed what thyroid really involved. I truly didn't. God bless us all.


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

What are the results of Doppler color flow studies for this nodule??
The isoechoic nodule if *not palpable *may indicate inflamed area rather than the tumor. It may be a good idea to run another ultrasound while playing with waves frequencies [+/-10% ]
If nodule disappears at some point it is indeed an inflamed area.
The highest risk is associated with calcified hypoechoic nodule.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

My ENT sent me to the hospital for the FNA's to be done there by I believe radiology. Some ENT's do it in their office though.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My surgeon did it in his office. But, my nodules were extra lumpy and easy to see/feel. Had they been smaller, a radiologist would have done it in a hospital setting.


----------

